

Show HN: Startup Beer – Talk to fellow european startups. Online. Every Friday - grexi
http://www.startupbeer.me/

======
JazCE
Under the requirements, they have "speak in English". That isn't very
European. May as well be called "Talk to fellow silicon roundabout startups".

Also, am i the only one who can't wait to get out of the office and into a pub
on a friday? Maybe I work in too much a corporate culture than startup one.

~~~
bogomil
We need to speak to one language to understand each other right? The meetup is
at 4 :)

~~~
JazCE
tell that to my Java server that talks to .Net. IMHO you should channel it off
and allow for German, French, Spanish, Swedish etc rooms. Closed minded to
only have English speaking.

